# What to do with 4 eggs?



## Piccolina (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi all,

I haven't been home much lately, and I just realized that there are four eggs in my fridge that are looming very close to their experation date...I hate to waste food, what sort of things (preferably a dessert) does everyone suggest that I make with them tonight? (Big thanks in advance)


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 21, 2005)

It's a little early but... heck they are already selling these in Supermarkets here and they are delicious any time of the year...

*PAN D'ORO, the Italian Christmas Cake!!*





We are planning to have a go ourselves this year too...

http://www.theitaliantaste.com/italian-cooking/dessert/tradizionali_traditional/trad_001_veronese_christmas_cake.shtml
If you don't have a specially made form, any deeper form should also work!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 21, 2005)

Or...*Pastiera Napolitana...*


 
*You will have to get some additional eggs but will be worth it... one of our favourite cakes!!*

http://italianfood.about.com/od/piesandtarts/r/blr0285.htm

(you can also substitue "lard" with unsalted butter!---but not margarine or shortening, though...)


----------



## Lugaru (Oct 21, 2005)

Or let them go bad and throw them at cars on halloween...


what?!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 21, 2005)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> Or let them go bad and throw them at cars on halloween...
> 
> 
> what?!


 


















*Aaaahhhhahahahah what an excellent idea!!  (I am glancing at the front door of our mean neighbour across the hallway...)*


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 21, 2005)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> Or let them go bad and throw them at cars on halloween...
> 
> 
> what?!


 
Lugaru, you are bad, how old are you again?


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 21, 2005)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> Or let them go bad and throw them at cars on halloween...what?!


Must fight the power of Lugaru's suggestion, might fight the.... Ohhh, so tempting!!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 21, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Or...*Pastiera Napolitana...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never had this before Licia, it looks divine, I was checking out the ingredients in the recipe that you kindly provided and was unsure as to what "1 vial (1/4 cup) acqua di fiori d'arancio (not orange extract -- purchase this from an Italian deli)" is? 

As well I know from trying with other recipes that candied squash (cocozzata, in Neapolitan) is very hard to come by outside of Italy, so I think that the citrus would have to be increased, or some other dried/candied fruit added. Wow, but both your suggestions look smashing! A little too over the top for tonight I think, but absoltely worth trying in Decemeber - grazie!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 21, 2005)

Oops I am sorry Jessica I think I have been here a little too long by now sometimes I forget that certain items are very hard to come by abroad!! Acqua di fiori d'arancia is an extract of Orange *FLOWER*, and it does have definetely different fragrance from Orange fruits. I took a quick look around the net and it seems that they CAN be found outside Italy as well, but I am afraid it is still not the most common or readily available item... here are a couple of examples...

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/pDetail.asp?p=546
http://www.thespicehouse.com/product/product_Orange_Flower_Water.php

You may want to try asking some bakery specialists near you, but also I suggest a slightly modified version, and add some *rum *instead (maybe about 20-30ml). That would give a very rich aromatic flavour, if it's not quite original. 
And don't worry about cocozzata, we often skip them, too, they come out fine just with candied citrus/orange!! True they are both rather elaborated recipes, but I assure you they are so worth the effort... oh, so yummy and probably bring tears to the eyes of your darling!!


----------



## luvs (Oct 21, 2005)

i was thinking a mini quiche. simple but tasty!


----------



## ArticKatt (Oct 21, 2005)

OVEN PANCAKE
Preheat over to 400F
4 eggs 
1/4 cup milk (soured or buttermilk are nice as well)
1/4 cup flour
2 Tbsp butter.
Fruit (apples, nectorines, peaches,pears)
cup up about 1 cup this is usually 2 whole fruits.
mix eggs and milk and beat in the flour. Using a fork or whisk is fine. do not use a mixer. Fry the fruit in butter (if using a oven safe skillit then use 2 Tbsp of butter. if using a baking pan then only fry in one 1 Tbsp of butter. season to taste. I only season the apples with cinnamon and ginger but you could do what you want. If using a baking dish or cake pan then put 1 Tbsp of butter in dish and put in preheated 400f oven. when butter is melted pour in batter and bake for about 20 to 30 min. or until brown on top.

Variations:
I have used frozen mixed berries with great success as well. but you need to put them on top of the batter. so I would heat my pan and butter and then pour in batter put the berries on top. 1 cup is good or less I oven use what is left in the bag. this will take up to 40 min to bake and will look a bit different then the above. I test centre with knife. when done knife should have berry juice on it but no batter. I usually serve both of these with syrup. most people do not need syrup as they find the fruit is sweet enough. others thing they are great with syrup. I use glass often and then I turn the heat in oven down a bit to about 375F but of course I do this so often I often just do it without thinking is this a glass disk or a metal one. LOL. I make these for ever large family breakfast. and I make them for myself. If you need to make them for others you can double this recipe and use a larger pan. IN my family when everone is sitting at the table I oven use 12 eggs and 1 cup of milk and 1 cup of flour. This takes a lot of fruit and I often use a whole bag of frozen berries. In a large 9 x 13 glass cake pan I cook this for about 40 to 50 min till done tested with knife. YOu can play with this recipe till you get it the way you love it.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm at work and don't have the recipe, but there's always Eggdrop Soup.  

 Barbara


----------



## Constance (Oct 21, 2005)

How about some egg custard?

*EGG CUSTARD*
*Printed from COOKS.COM*
1. Beat well 4 eggs.2. Add stirring well 1/2 cup sugar, 1/4 teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon vanilla, sprinkle of nutmeg.

3. Add gradually stirring 3 cups scalded milk. Pour into unbaked 9 inch pastry shell and bake at 450 degrees in hot oven for 10 minutes. Reduce heat to 350 degrees and continue baking 25 to 30 minutes, or until knife blade inserted near the center comes out clean. Take care not to over cook. Too high temperature or overbaking will result in a porous watery custard.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 21, 2005)

This recipe serves 2 and would use 2 of your eggs:

*Chocolate Chile Soufflés*

1/4 cup sugar plus additional for coating gratin dishes
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon cold unsalted butter
1/2 cup milk
1/2 ounce semisweet chocolate, chopped fine
1/8 teaspoon cayenne 
1 large egg yolk
2 large egg whites


Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Butter two 3/4 cup gratin dishes and coat with additional sugar, shaking out excess.

In a small bowl blend together 2 tablespoons sugar, flour, butter and a pinch salt until mixture forms into small pellets.

In a small saucepan, bring milk to a boil and whisk in flour mixture, chocolate and cayenne. Cook mixture over moderate heat, whisking until thickened, about 15 seconds and cool 30 seconds.

In a bowl, whisk yolk lightly and whisk into chocolate mixture. In another bowl, whisk whites with a pinch of salt until they hold soft peaks and whisk in remaining 2 tablespoons sugar, a little at a time, until meringue holds stiff peaks. Fold in remaining meringue gently but thoroughly.

Divide soufflé batter between gratin dishes and put on a baking sheet. Bake chocolate soufflés in middle of oven for 15 minutes or until puffed. Serve immediately.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 21, 2005)

Make a frittata!

Mix your four eggs with a dash of cream or milk and some S  & P.

Cut some asparagus into 1-inch peices. Quickly sear over med-high heat in mix of equal parts EVOO and butter (about 1.5 T each) with some salt and pepper. As soon as the asparagus is bright green, in about 2-3 minutes, add a diced tomatoe. 

After one more minute of cooking, add the egg mixture. Don't stir. Let the bottom form a nice base (can gently push edges of the frittata away from the side of the pan so that some of the uncooked egg in the middle heads towards the bottom of the pan). 

Add some chunked fontina cheese (or gruyere or mozerella or whatever else you have on hand). Cook for a couple more minutes. It's best to add the cheese last, after the base has had a chance to set up because otherwise the cheese has a tendency to sink to the bottom and create a mess.

Place the pan with the frittata under the broiler for about 5 minutes. This lets the eggs on top finsih cooking completely and the cheese will melt perfectly. A nice light brown crust will form. (A real fritatta is flipped in the pan to cook both sides but I don't have good luck doing that =P Giada recommended finishing them off this way and it works wonderfully!)

You don't have to use asparagus and tomatoes, you can use whatever veggies you have on hand.


Z


----------

